
Show HN: ApexCharts – Open-Source Chart Library for Web - junedchhipa
https://apexcharts.com/
======
iKSv2
Cool colors. Just a note, the footer github link [0] is a 404. Please fix

[https://github.com/apexcharts/apexcharts](https://github.com/apexcharts/apexcharts)

~~~
junedchhipa
Fixed! thanks

~~~
iKSv2
No problems. Cool project!

